# New to machine polishing, Which DA?



## Garfie (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi all, :wave:

Its been a while since I last posted but I have been keeping up the good cleaning practice with bi-yearly claying, polishing, glazing, waxing etc but have always been jealous of the finish people get with machine polishing.

I got £145 for my Birthday on Monday and have decided I want a piece of the machine polishing action too so that's what my money is going on or towards.

I have a Mk4 Golf (hard paint I believe) and look after the other halfs Mk1 Focus too. I may change cars in the future but will probably stay with VAG and go for an Audi or another VW.

I have seen the Kestrel DA S-6 which looks a good budget buy but no idea what pads, polishes and accessories I need or if this DA is any good to start with. I'm happy to mail order one and can spend a bit more money on it if needby.

As a total newbie to machine polishing can you recommend what kit I need to get please?

Many thanks,

Guy


The Golf is Flash Red (non metalic) and the Focus is Pacific Green (Metallic) by the way if that makes a difference on polish choice


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think a complete package is what would suit you best as you'll have everything to get you started and will save a few quid on buying things seperately.

If it were me I'd be going with menzerna polishes as I'm a recent convert to these from the Poorboys SSR range (which I still like and use in some cases).

So, I think either of these would the best buy for you:-

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...al-action-polisher-menzerna-kit/prod_522.html

(I'd add a nice finishing pad to that package ^^^ though like a Megs 'tan' or a Lake Country 'Black')

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...polisher-sonus-and-menzerna-kit/prod_525.html

You could, of course, get a cheaper 'non detailing specific' random orbit machine like the Clarke DA for example at just over £50 and have a lot of cash left over for pads and polishes. I have this machine, but as yet I've not done a full evaluation of it (it's still in the box actually ) so I can't really recommend it to anyone until I've really put it through it's paces, whereas the Kestrel is tried and tested now).


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

+1 for those kits

menz is a great option for vag paint or well any paint for that matter lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My vote would be either a Megs G220 or Kestrel and go for a set of Megs Pads and Menzerna Polishes. After lots of experimetation I have settled on this as my fave combo :thumb:


----------



## Garfie (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for your replies folks.

So it sounds like a thumbs up for the Kestrel with Menzerna polishes.

I just gotta work out which package to go for now then and where the best deal is.

Pit Viper mentioned I would need a finishing pad and I have also seen other mentions of getting a smaller pad for tighter areas. I also believe I need some blue tape to mask of the trims etc.

Once I have a shopping list compiled I'll go ahead and order so if anyone fancies pointing me in the direction of any good deals on the kit, polishes, pads etc please do.

I also need to get my head round what all the different pads and polishes are for. I see Menzerna list loads of different polishes and the package deals about seem to vary on which polishes they come with.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

a little menzerna guide










from here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859


----------



## Garfie (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks Badly Dubbed

Seems that the Kestrel with Menzerna is the way to go. Just need to know what to order now.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Garfie said:


> Thanks Badly Dubbed
> 
> Seems that the Kestrel with Menzerna is the way to go. Just need to know what to order now.


this kit:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...al-action-polisher-menzerna-kit/prod_522.html

and some 4" spot pads for the tighter areas:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/sonus-4-spot-pads/cat_19.html


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Garfie said:


> Seems that the Kestrel with Menzerna is the way to go. Just need to know what to order now.


Personally if it were me I would order the following even if it meant spending a timy bit more than getting a kit:

Kestrel DA Polisher
Menzerna IP PO85RD 3.02 
Menzerna FF 106FA
Megs Polishing Pad (x2)
Megs Finishing Pad
3M 3434 Tape

That would be a good place to start, however if you want a bit more:

Megs Cutting Pad (if the paint is hard or has lots of defects)
Menzerna Power Gloss (if the paint is hard or has lots of defects)
3.5" Backing Plate
4" Spot Pads (again Polishing and Finishing, and Cutting if needed).

You could always get the 500ml bottles to save some money as they will last you a long time, and unless you plan to go into business be a sensible choice IMO. Then if you do want to try something else or something new comes along you haven't got loads of polish sat around :thumb:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Dont mean to hi-jack this thread, but would the kits above be good for the paint on an Evo V GSR? I believe that japanese paint is very soft, so I want something that wont cause any damage to it.

Has some scuffs on the bumer from a guy in a BMW hitting it at about 1 - 2 MPH while reversing that I want to get out. some are too deep to polish out, but about 95% should polish out.

Cheers!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

HermaN you been playing with fences again?


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol, no mate, I promise! Went to a mates last night, parked out in the street, left his at about 2am to see a new silver BMW 3 series about an inch from my car.

Was a bit skeptical as to whether he had actually hit it, checked it this morning, and there's a big row of vertical scratches across the rear bumper!

Very peeved off, and I know if I go speak to him he will just deny it and I can't do anything about it bar repair it myself or get a full respray of the bumper (costs too much for the damage there is).

Cant see it unless you bend down to the level of the scratches and look at them from a 45 degree angle. The deeper ones are more easily spotted and feel pretty deep, but like I said, most of them should polish out.

To be honest, I'm looking at this.

Will also buy a clay bar and some Meguires #3 machine glaze to go with it and do the following....










Should that be ok for the soft Japanese paint?

Looking to tackle it next weekend if weather permits.

Cheers!


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with the #3, #80 should give decent correction and finish on your car as long as you work the product fully which is really easy with #80 as you can work it for ages without it drying out.

At least it wasnt the freshly painted front end.


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers mate, will get that ordered up tonight then. If it was the freshly painted front end I would be proper fuming!

Although saying that, with all this snow I have had to be very careful not to rip off my front splitter. There's more on the way this week. Just want it to finish so we can get some sun.


----------

